# Homebrew Beer w/ Marijuana Recipes



## GreenSurfer (Oct 24, 2008)

Has anyone ever made beer with marijuana? If so, can you let me know how & when you added it to the wort?

Any other info or wisdom would be appreciated! Recipes, etc


----------



## GreenSurfer (Oct 27, 2008)

bump, bump, bump


----------



## Tdblu09 (Oct 31, 2008)

GreenSurfer said:


> Has anyone ever made beer with marijuana? If so, can you let me know how & when you added it to the wort?
> 
> Any other info or wisdom would be appreciated! Recipes, etc


 
Bro i would love to know how it turns out...if ur successful...PLZ POST!!!


----------



## GreenSurfer (Oct 31, 2008)

Will do!!

Anyone? Come on...seriously...

I've seen tons of twisted RIU folks sneak weed into almost every edible thing on the planet!!! 

Somebody must have some experience with this one...

I've already got catering friends saving 750ml champagne bottles for the brewing!


----------



## Tdblu09 (Oct 31, 2008)

GreenSurfer said:


> Will do!!
> 
> Anyone? Come on...seriously...
> 
> ...


 
Do u use the "Mr.Beer" set - up??? Or r u a lil pro that gets the stuff from the brewery??


----------



## GreenSurfer (Oct 31, 2008)

I brew in a 5-gallon set-up with buckets and carboys. Most of my stuff is bought a homebrew shop.


----------



## Biggravy22 (Oct 31, 2008)

Never heard of Cannabeer. Although I have experimented with Green Dragon. Now that's some shit that will knock you square on your ass.


----------



## GreenSurfer (Oct 31, 2008)

I've heard and read about the 'Green Dragon'...

A tutorial/refresher from a Green Dragon expert would great!


----------



## edux10 (Oct 31, 2008)

I too have heard of this green dragon. I think that it mite be hard alcahol. That is easy to do. You can put like a qp in a 5th of vodka and get fucked up. I got some make with brandy at a co op a little while back. It was in a spray bottle because you only needed a little bit to feel it.

I have heard there is ways to make beer with canna in it. I see Hemp ale at the store. I know it doesn't have THC in it but maybe there is a way to do it with the THC intact?

If worse came to worse, and you just wanted a beer that would get you stoned, maybe think about glyerine (sp?). You can just buy bud or hash in glycerine for 2 months and the glycerine will absorb the THC content. You could just put that into a beer that you make. I hear you can make the glycerine quite potent, like if you put hash oil in a little (because the oil is so concentrater it will transfer into a small amount of glycerine)


----------



## GreenSurfer (Oct 31, 2008)

Found this online tonight...thoughts?

*How do I brew cannabis beer?*

This is assuming you've already got a homebrew setup going and you're producing your own beer. 

Cannabis can be added to the beer at the same time the hops is added. THC is oil/alcohol soluble and some will dissolve in the brew as it ferments. Before adding it to the brew there are a few things you must do. Make sure the cannabis is dried until crispy. This removes all water molecules from it thus activating the THC. Soak the cannabis in cold water for several hours. This removes some of the water soluble tars and chlorophyll that are associated with that "plant" taste. General rule is one ounce shade leaves per gallon brew. Higher quality plant, use less cannabis.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 31, 2008)

Marijuana In Beer


----------



## GreenSurfer (Oct 31, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Marijuana In Beer


Thanks...I read this one today too!!! Everybody who is interested should take a look.

Great link.


----------



## Mentalcase (Oct 31, 2008)

I was just thinking somthing simular, but without alcahol. Is that posible?
I dont drink, so but if I can make like a wine or somthing without alcahol I would drink the shit out of that for sure.


----------



## Brewer (Nov 8, 2008)

...here is my process, I'd like to compare notes if you have or plan to do this as well.

I'm going to try for a high gravity Pale Ale, but we will see to get the level of booze I want, I might have to go for something stronger like a bel double or maybe a strong ale. I'll brew as normal, 5 gal, into primary. Then when I move to secondary I'll add an oz of soaked and rinsed commercial grade. I'll return and post my recipe and gravity readings tomorrow after my brew session.

Most random posts I've read have warned off from adding to the boil. I can see how this might be the case. I use a hop bag so there is little matter that makes it into the fermentor. I'd assume you want to keep as much in there for as long as you can.


----------



## GreenSurfer (Nov 8, 2008)

I look forward to hearing how it goes! Are you going to sterilize the hop bag before you add it to the secondary with MJ in it?

-GreenSurfer


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 8, 2008)

Mentalcase said:


> I was just thinking somthing simular, but without alcahol. Is that posible?
> I dont drink, so but if I can make like a wine or somthing without alcahol I would drink the shit out of that for sure.


Do a search on "small beer", it's a brew with lower alcohol, probably achieved by using fewer carbs/sugars. You can add extra to have the opposite effect, as I had my husband add an extra cup or so of honey to the primary he cooked up last week.

GS, my friend! I didn't know you brew. I've been on my husband's ass about trying a mead. As I near the end of my water cure (had to harvest a girl who was blown right off the deck last week) and smell that "green" smell, I must wonder if something that's been put through a water cure first, then dried, would be better for brewing purposes. Also, since the cannabinoids are (mostly?) alcohol soluble, would you want to leave some bud (or anything with trichs) in at least the primary so as to extract as much as possible? (This is without reading Johnny's link, the brewing is Dave's venue, growing is mine.)

If I had green beer I would I could eat it with green eggs and ham!


----------



## GreenSurfer (Nov 8, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Do a search on "small beer", it's a brew with lower alcohol, probably achieved by using fewer carbs/sugars. You can add extra to have the opposite effect, as I had my husband add an extra cup or so of honey to the primary he cooked up last week.
> 
> GS, my friend! I didn't know you brew. I've been on my husband's ass about trying a mead. As I near the end of my water cure (had to harvest a girl who was blown right off the deck last week) and smell that "green" smell, I must wonder if something that's been put through a water cure first, then dried, would be better for brewing purposes. Also, since the cannabinoids are (mostly?) alcohol soluble, would you want to leave some bud (or anything with trichs) in at least the primary so as to extract as much as possible? (This is without reading Johnny's link, the brewing is Dave's venue, growing is mine.)
> 
> If I had green beer I would I could eat it with green eggs and ham!


Quick answer, I'm going to do a higher alcohol batch...undecided...but something like a bock or belgian style and add the greens to the secondary. 

I haven't brewed in about 10 years, but I'm ramping up!! New gear, hoarding 750ml champagne bottles (they can be capped), and will probably do a non-herbal batch next weekend to get feel back. Just saw a recipe for an interesting brew in Mother Earth News this morning...

Moonshine is also something I've been wanting to dabble with...figuring 'shine and organic herb would make some killer green dragon!

Will add more when I'm not mobile...


----------



## GreenSurfer (Nov 13, 2008)

Bump, bump, bump

Anybody have any good moonshine, green dragon, or both comments/recipes/ideas?

-GreenSurfer


----------



## greenjumble (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't know that any THC made it in, I drank "Hazed and Infused" several time this summer. It's and IPA infused with hemp and you could smell it and taste it and I really really enjoyed it. It definately goes well in an IPA. I'm curious to see how your brew goes and if you find any of the THC buzz come through.


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a friend who drinks hemp beers regularly, and the commercially available ones should have little to no THC in them. I don't think they can sell that any more than they can opiated beers (student in Santa Cruz was arrested earlier this year for manufacturing opiated beer).


----------



## Budsworth (Nov 14, 2008)

I roll a fatty, then go to the fridge, grab a frosty. Now the good part. I open the cold beer, then light the fatty. It works pretty good.


----------



## aengre (Nov 16, 2008)

Hmm...I like beer. And, I like me some Jane. So, only one thing to deduce from those facts. I must make me some Cannabeer.


----------



## HIMTattoos (Nov 19, 2008)

Okay, so I don't think this thread has been fully answered, if so disregard my post. My tattoo artist also brews beer so I'm basing my facts off of his experience.

Apparently THC is alcohol soluble so he took about an 8th, and soaked it in Everclear for about 2-3 days. Then he added the mixture to the secondary. Now that you have raised the alcohol content of the beer so drastically you may have shocked the yeast and killed them. So at that time you must use a yeast booster, you should be able to get them from the local homebrew store, or I know austin homebrew supply has them. Ferment for another week, rack for a second time attempting to remove all remenints of MJ. After another week your ready to bottle or keg.

I know he used a lambic, kit that he purchased from the brew supply store here in town.
I had a bottle, as a beer it turned out fantastic **you get any MJ flavor in the beer** and the high was subpar and more body high, but the beer will mess you up quick.

Once again, I'm not a professional brewer, nor did I attempt this myself. Although I am an inspiring, head brewer.


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 21, 2008)

What I want to do, if I can wrangle a kit from my husband, is water cure then add that to the secondary directly. It seems that one could simply allow the alcohol present in the secondary to do its job, yeah? Of course, boosting the primary with a little extra sugar (say, a cup of honey?) will give it that extra oomph, too. 

Northern Brewer is pretty good, and I think they have a forum, too. I don't know that I'd ask 'em about brewing pot beer (we're not talking hemp) though.


----------



## AwesomeBillfromDawsonvill (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a recipe I've been working on for a while, just never seem to have the bud to do it. My thought is that I would want some of the MJ taste, Hops and Cannabis are related, I've read, and I think the taste of some really good dank would compliment the hops (especially in a good IPA.) For the THC content though, I don't want ANY chances with my yeast. I've had one bad batch and I've never been so pissed. My closest Home Brew Shop is like 50 miles out! My thought is to extract the goodies via some everclear, let the alcohol evaporate off until I can be sure that it's at an acceptable level (doesn't smell like straight ass liquor) At that point I doubt your yeast would be affected, especially if you are mixing it if five gallons of beer. I would think I would add this either in secondary, or maybe even bottling/kegging. If you keg with force carbonation, you don't have to worry about the yeast at this point any way, so why the hell not? Just my thoughts as a fellow home brewer and


----------



## Armadillo Slim (Dec 3, 2008)

I do a bit of homebrewing myself and also thought it would be cool to have some bud beer (get it?!) mostly for comedic value at parties. So I made some green dragon from a 75cl bottle of vodka and 3/8 th's of quite good weed then added it to my beer after i'd bottled it. One of my non smoking friends didn't believe me but after two pints he was lying on the floor saying "jesus, i'm fucking out of it" so we poked him and put watsits up his nose. Yes were terrible friends.


----------



## cantbereal (Jan 24, 2009)

I made a few batches. The best buzz is when I brew a 5 gal batch I add 1/2 oz pot oil ( same as cooking ) in secondary, 1 oz of Vodka 100 proof ( 1/2 oz good smoke -soaked for 30 days ) per 16 oz at bottling. This only works with Belgian yeast, most yeast dies at 5%, check yeast for high %, I normally order the yeast good to 10% but my brew is only 8%. I did order yeast that could go to 20%, added a lot of every thing - but that beer left everyone passed out - but it was good and everyone wants me to brew it again, evern my wife.
The best (most pot flavor) was putting an OZ of fresh flower top in a grain bag and leaving in the secondary for 30 days. This was in a 5% beer but the high was not great, I made oil with the spent tops and the oil came out good, which meant the soaking in the beer was not very efficient for extracting the THC. I never had great luck making pot water  which should be a easy way to brew. Well I am off to the brew store now. Going to make a batch using just the vodka way, this way I have one case with bud and 1 case without.


----------



## god420 (Jan 24, 2009)

sweet let me know how that works out bro


----------



## cantbereal (Feb 4, 2009)

god420 said:


> sweet let me know how that works out bro


can't tell for thirty days. Sampled it going into the secondary and it was good. The big test is after it been in a bottle for a while, if it if flat then I killed the yeast, a little head then I wait longer, too much head and I know I bottled it before it was done fermenting. Could use one now but I will have to wait. ps they need a drinking smilie.


----------



## cantbereal (Feb 27, 2009)

My batch of beer is finished and holy shit. One beer totally fucked me up. It took about two hours for the buzz to hit, not sure why but it last a good 5 hours for all of us. Some say it was there most fucked up ever. I changed a little after reading some on the use Vodka. I soaked for thirty days in100 proof &#8211; ½ oz good bud &#8211; littler of vodka. After thirty days I doubled boiled the vodka mix. For 30 minutes I kept it just hot enough so the weed would float up and sink back down. I did this trying to reduce the alcohol content, this would allow me to make it much strong ( higher thc ) with my choice of yeast. I then added one oz to each bottle &#8211; made 29 &#8211; 12 oz beers &#8211; the filled with beer, caped, waited two weeks, enjoyed

Ps tried to make oil with used weed &#8211; no buzz &#8211; this is good because I know the extraction worked very well. I always try this when using a new method. 

My next test will be to double boil the vodka mix until half the volume left. I will also look for some 198 proof but not sure if I can buy around here.


----------



## anansi (Jul 12, 2009)

wait, what beer kit did you use again? have you tried mr beer? they say it's one of the easiest to brew.


----------



## blew (Sep 22, 2009)

add your cut up buds after primary fermentation and let it rest for a month. you may want to dip it into water with sterilizing agent before dry hopping.


----------



## blew (Sep 22, 2009)

add your cut up buds after primary fermentation. dip them in a sterilizing agent. let them age a month before racking. you could put a small piece in each bottle for effect if the beer is clear enough.


----------



## blew (Sep 22, 2009)

glycerin may kill the head.


----------



## Pdxcascadian (Nov 12, 2010)

The best way to increase your buds power in your beer is to "decarboxylate" your THC. This replicates the chemical reaction you get when you smoke/vaporize/bake your bud. If you toast your buds in an oven at 300 degrees for about a half hour (checking regularly for burning or crisping) the c02 in it detaches and makes it readily absorbed by your body.
I have a recipe i've used a few times, not giving it all away, called Drain Bamage. I usually make kief after toasting the buds, then dissolve it in maybe 1/8th cup high strength alcahol (DON'T USE EVERCLEAR, IT TASTES HORRID IN BEER!) like brandy or scotch. This makes a Green Dragon of sorts which i add to my secondary. 
I've never had the THC "go bad" so age as long as you'd like.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/11-nor-9-Carboxy-THC - science is a great thing!!


----------



## BigZeb (Feb 8, 2012)

I brew a lot a beer and smoke a lot a weed. I think the best idea would be to add the beer into the secondary fermenter, like dry hopping. I'm not sure if this would infect the brew our not, since I dont think marijuana has the preservative properties that hops have. I am going to try it out one of these days but i would love to hear if somebody has already done it


----------



## RedBat (May 21, 2013)

check this out. i think it would cool to use the leaf as a bittergen in the beer. like the good ol american farmers did for years before they could get there hands on hops. http://shebrewsgoodale.wordpress.com/2011/05/13/brewing-with-dandelions/ then go ahead and make that up with your tincture.


----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome thread, I know its an old one but great info in here. We brew an american red ale we dubbed "radical red" that we put flowers into 2ndary for 15 days. We do not get much effect from it so next time I will be trying to decarb it, make a green dragon extract, and pitch to 2ndary along with fresh flowers to get some of the bud flavor as well.


----------

